# Sundown - 12/11/2010



## Greg (Dec 11, 2010)

Great day at the institution with my oldest daughter. Ended up skiing for 4+ hours straight with her which was probably her longest day. Did a bunch of Canyon Run runs and a bunch on the nor'easter bumps. They seeded the rest of the way down. The older bumps are fun. Your typical flat troughs with a small crest for a bump, but the snow was silky smooth and overall a lot of fun. The final 4 or 5 rows are death chunk city, but with some snow making and skier traffic, they'll finish the run off nice. I'll post a few pics of the bumps in a few.

Beautiful day. Cool, but calm and sunny. The snow groomed out nicely. Saw o2jeff, madroch+family and gmcunni skiing, and Brian working.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2010)

*Top:*






*Middle:*





*Bottom:*


----------



## 2knees (Dec 11, 2010)

going back for the night shift?


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2010)

Nope. Christmas party tonight. Hoping they're open tomorrow for some spring bumps.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 11, 2010)

I gotta hand it to them...they set up some nice opening weekend bumps. Not many places roll it out like that.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Nope. Christmas party tonight. Hoping they're open tomorrow for some spring bumps.



Not going to happen, sorry...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2010)

Great day at Sundown.. weather was awesome, felt like a spring day and the snow conditions were fantastic.  props to Sundown for high quality snow this weekend 

skied the afternoon shift.  mostly Nor Easter but a couple trips down Canyon Run to check it out.  Bumps were a lot fun. The top  2 sections were great. the bumps haven't gotten big yet and the snow was nice and soft which made for terrific conditions.  Bottom section was a little hairy but got better as the day went on. 

Top to Bottom Bumps on Nor Easter, what more could you ask for on opening weekend.

i took some pictures but they're identical to what Greg already posted.  Here's a quickie of the lower section of the hill.  Snow was great today.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Not going to happen, sorry...



Bummer...glad I got as much time on the bumps yesterday and today as I did.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Not many places roll it out like that.



Not many? Try none. Precisely why it's "my kind of mountain".  :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 11, 2010)

Got out there for my first day of the season today, but sounds like I should of hung around longer to see the rest of the crew. Conditions on all the trails were great(except the cookies on the bottom of NE). 

Greg, your girl was flying out there today, and where'd she learn those turns from. I thin I'm going to take up learning how to carve this year cause I certainly wasn't doing to well in the bumps today!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet, for sure. Glad there was the sign in the first pic or I wouldn't have known what those little bumpy things were on the trail. :wink:


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 11, 2010)

showed the pics to Iceman.  He's jealous.  Nothing like that at K yet.  Tomorrow they're going to build a course for the B comp next weekend.   I'm gonna help shovel.

Sounds like a good time down there.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Got out there for my first day of the season today, but sounds like I should of hung around longer to see the rest of the crew.



sorry i missed you Jeff, what time did you leave?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2010)

Good Show guys , glad you got after it !!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> sorry i missed you Jeff, what time did you leave?



I took off a little before noon.


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2010)

Definitely some stellar conditions tonight! I'm LOVING this season so far!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 11, 2010)

had a blast tonight.  so awesome to have that hill 35 minutes down the road.  thanks to sully and crew for getting nor easter set up for us.  quick vid is uploading now.  

snow surface was amazing.  mid winter surfaces without the crowds.


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2010)

That was quick! Nice job, 2knees! You guys look good!


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> had a blast tonight.  so awesome to have that hill 35 minutes down the road.  thanks to sully and crew for getting nor easter set up for us.  quick vid is uploading now.
> 
> snow surface was amazing.  mid winter surfaces without the crowds.



Drunk off my ass my ass from the Christmas party, but I had to log into the PC when I saw there was a vid from tonight. Nice! I think there might be video from 2007 or so on Nor'easter with similar early season bumps where Brian is skiing them at about 1/millionth of the speed he was tonight... :lol: Nice work big man! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2010)

how was the lighting?  seems plenty bright in the video, any dark spots on the trail?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice work on the video Pat.  It was great last night, I'm glad I stuck around for the night shift!



Greg said:


> Drunk off my ass my ass from the Christmas party, but I had to log into the PC when I saw there was a vid from tonight. Nice! I think there might be video from 2007 or so on Nor'easter with similar early season bumps where Brian is skiing them at about 1/millionth of the speed he was tonight... :lol: Nice work big man! :beer:



Thanks!  We'll see how I look when the bumps get bigger. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> how was the lighting?  seems plenty bright in the video, any dark spots on the trail?



The lighting is good.  Two of the lights went out at the very beginning of the trail last night, making the first few bumps a pain to see, but one of the lights came back on.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2010)

It's *night *skiing, not _light _skiing.... :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2010)

BV - any reports of problems on lift 1 yesterday? on a couple of rides up i noticed very subtle changes in speed.  there was no wind so i know that wasn't the issue.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> BV - any reports of problems on lift 1 yesterday? on a couple of rides up i noticed very subtle changes in speed.  there was no wind so i know that wasn't the issue.



No, but thanks for mentioning it, I'll pass that along.  I rode it a bunch of times last night and didn't notice any changes in speed.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2010)

Kind of redundant, but here's a couple shots from last night:

Looking down to the bottom of the bumps from about mid-way






Looking up from the bottom as 2knees comes down





There were still some cookies left in the very bottom few rows, but for the most part it wasn't too bad at all.  The rest of the run was skiing awesomely!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> Drunk off my ass my ass from the Christmas party, but I had to log into the PC when I saw there was a vid from tonight. Nice! I think there might be video from 2007 or so on Nor'easter with similar early season bumps where Brian is skiing them at about 1/millionth of the speed he was tonight... :lol: Nice work big man! :beer:



big man has definitely dialed up the speed considerably over the past couple of seasons


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2010)

BV  lookin GOOOOOOD in da bumps -- nice going big guy :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Definitely some stellar conditions tonight! I'm LOVING this season so far!



Sev, was last night your first time out as an ambassador?  how was it?


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Sev, was last night your first time out as an ambassador?  how was it?



Yup, it was. Pretty uneventful. None of da boys wanted to ride the lift with me. :lol: I'm supposed to ride with customers and talk with them but the youngins were full of excuses. Whatever. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Yup, it was. Pretty uneventful. None of da boys wanted to ride the lift with me. :lol: I'm supposed to ride with customers and talk with them but the youngins were full of excuses. Whatever. :lol:



Will you be handing out cookies on the lift ride up?


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Will you be handing out cookies on the lift ride up?



Oh I see, I have to bribe people now.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice video! Looking good bvib....


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like a good start for Sundown.  I saw the  Sundown Racing team at Sugarbush this weekend.  I rode a lift with a few members of the team who were at Sugarbush for their first time.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice snow Sundown...     Let's cross our fingers for better things following today's monsoons.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 13, 2010)

Good job big man...First time Ive seen ya ski so direct.... ATTACK!!!!!!!!

steveo


----------

